# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Κύκνος [Kyknos, Adelphic, USS Tourmaline, Sylvia]

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Βρηκα ενα card-postal απο τον Παππου μου (στο αρχειο του) απο τη Σκοπελο .... Πιθανολογο οτι η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι τελη δεκαετιας 50 με αρχες 60 .....

Στη φωτογραφια το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ και καποιο αλλο που δεν φενεται το ονομα του

skan 6133.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Απλά πανέμορφη.
Ευχαριστούμε παππού και εγγονό.
Ο "Κύκνος" είναι από τα πιο αγαπητά πλοία που πέρασαν ποτέ από την ακτοπλοϊα μας, με φανατικούς ακόμα και τώρα θαυμαστές.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ο παππους εχει φυγει εδω και 24 χρονια απο το κοσμο αυτο ........ Εγω ζω στο σπιτι του παππου και της γιαγιας που επισης εχει φυγει εδω και 7 χρονια .... Υπαρχει μεγαλο υλικο απο παλια card-postal και απο εικονες που θελουν πολυ επεξεργασια και ψαξιμο απο μενα .......Το αρχειο αυτο οφειλετε διοτι ο παππους μου ηταν ζωγραφος και κρατουσε τα παντα για να τα ζωγραφισει ...
Ελπιζω να βρω και αλλες αντιστοιχες φωτογραφιες ......................

----------


## Ellinis

To άγνωστο καράβι στην καρτ ποστάλ νομίζω πως ταξίδεψε και στο Σαρωνικό και αργότερα σε μονοημερες από τη Ρόδο με το όνομα ΡΟΔΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A small photo of the most wonderful ship that has ever graced the Greek waters, *Kyknos*

Kyknos 1950.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχη η καρτ ποστάλ του Κύκνος! Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πόσο ξεχωριστή πλώρη είχε. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Andronicos

> Υπέροχη η καρτ ποστάλ του Κύκνος! Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πόσο ξεχωριστή πλώρη είχε. Ευχαριστούμε!!!


Πώς μπορώ να μάθω τι απέγινε τελικά αυτό το ωραίο σκαρί? Μιλάω για το Κύκνος.

----------


## Ellinis

To Kύκνος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1930 οπότε η ακτοπλοϊκή του καριέρα πρέπει να ολοκληρώθηκε με τη θέσπιση της 35ετίας που έγινε γύρω στο 1968-69. Αν ταξίδεψε πιό μετά θα ήταν μόνο ως τουριστικό.

Τώρα για το τέλος του, στο miramar αναφέρει πως διεγράφη το 1998, πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι είχαν χάσει τα ίχνη του από καιρό.
Στη σελίδα των ναυπηγείων Bath Iron Works που το έφτιαξαν αναφέρει:



> To USN 1941 as  "Tourmaline" (PY 20), sold 1946 as "Adelphic, later "Kyknos" 1948, scrapped 1979


κάτι που επιβεβαιώνει και η ιστοσελίδα navsource στην οποία θα βρείτε δύο φωτογραφίες του ως περιπολικό κατα τη διάρκεια του πολέμου και μια ως ΚΥΚΝΟΣ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το θυμαμαι το 1977 στο βολο παροπλισμενο γιατι ειχαμε πεσει με το σκυρος απο διπλα

----------


## Haddock

Αυτό είναι το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ στη Σκιάθο;

AK_20067841_gr_1.jpg
*Photo Credit*

----------


## Andronicos

Το όνομα του άλλου Ε/Γ είναι ''Υδρα''.Είμαι σίγουρος γι'αυτό γιατί διαθέτω κι εγώ το ίδιο κάρτ ποστάλ και κάπου διαφαίνεται και το ''πρακτορείο'' που φέρει και το ίδιο όνομα......Αρα και τα δύο πλοία ανήκαν στην ίδια εταιρεία ''Σαρωνικός''.Εξ'ού και το λογότυπο ή το σινιάλο κατά τη ναυτική ορολογία.

----------


## Andronicos

Τα στοιχεία που παραθέτεις και οι φωτο είναι εκπληκτικά...Σύμφωνα με πηγές του βουλευτή Μαγνησίας Χρήστου Αντωνίου...το ''Κύκνος''υπήρξε το κότερο του τότε Δημάρχου Νέας Υόρκης Fiorino de la Guardia και το 1946 κατέπλευσε στην Ελλάδα φορτωμένο με τρόφημα και βοήθεια κι έπειτα δρομολογήθηκε για πρώτη φορά στη γραμμη Βόλου Κύμης-Αγ.Κωνσταντίνου-Σποράδων.
Ηταν γρήγορο και καλοτάξιδο.Ο πρώτος του καπετάνιος ήταν ο Παναγιώτης Μάρλας και μετά ο επιδέξιος και συμπαθής στο κοινό του Βόλου Κυριάκος Μαστροκόλιας που το έκανε στην ''κυριολεξία'' κομπολόϊ.Εμείς δεν είχαμε παρά να θαυμάζουμε έκπληκτοι τις ιδιαίτερες οδηγικές του ικανότητες και να επιδιώκουμε ταξίδι με το ''Κύκνος''...τότε φαντάσου... δεν ήμουν παρά 2,5 ετών...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*KYKNOS  Part 1*

I wanted to start a thread on *Kyknos* some time a go but my friends went faster than me… So here is now my whole document about one of the most graceful passenger ships that have worked the Greek seas…

She was built as _Sylvia_ at Bath Iron Works Corporation in Bath, Maine, USA. See also http://www.hazegray.org/shipbuilding/biw2.htm  She was built after a standard 190 ft stock yacht structure. She was built for L.G. Thompson of Gielow Co and delivered on July 2, 1930.   Her length was 51.6 m, her width 8.1 m, her tonnage 503 tons and her service speed 13 knots.

Pictures of _Sylvia_ are rare. However, I have been able to find one in an obscure site of Charlevoix, Lake Michigan,  (see http://www.charlevoixlibrary.org/res...es-vol6-10.htm), where _Sylvia_ and one of her sisters are discussed as follows.

Kenkora Ii and Sylvia.jpg




> Pictured above is the _"KENKORA II,"_ anchored in Charlevoix's Round Lake Harbor. To the right, at her home dock, the *"SYLVIA."* The _"SYLVIA"_ and the _"KENKORA II"_ were two of five diesel-powered sister ships, built on speculation, and essentially to the same design, by the Bath Iron Works of Bath, Maine, in the early Thirties. The over-all length of each ship was slightly more than 190 feet, with a displacement of 396 tons.
>                                                                          The first to be built was the _"PLACIDA,"_ bought by Harry G. Haskell.
>                                                                          The _"SYLVIA"_ was the second to be built and was bought by Logan Thomson of Cincinnati, Ohio. Charlevoix was her home port.
>                                                                          The third ship was the _"KENKORA II,_" bought by Kenneth G. Smith of Chicago.
>                                                                          The fourth was the _"TRUDIONE,"_ bought by Ross W. Judson.
>                                                                          The fifth and last to be built was the _"ALETES."_ She was still in stock at the start of World War II, when she was taken into the British service.
>                                                                          The other four were taken by the U.S. government shortly after our entry into the war.


While at Charlevoix, Lake Michigan, her skipper was _Roy Ranger_. At that time, she was listed as "the luxury yacht owned by Logan Thompson, President of Champion Paper and Fiber Co".  Roy Ranger was a boat builder at Charlevoix, Charlevoix County, between 1899 and 1913.  Ranger, who was in his eighties by 1958, was said by maritime journalist William Ratigan to be the"Last of the Mackinaw Boat Builders". One of his boats, the Shoodle, was built for John P. Wilson of the Chicago Club at Charlevoix, in the 1890s, and was still in use in 1958. It served as a work boat in the harbor and occasionally as a judge's stand for sailing races on Lake Charlevoix.

And here is her sister _Placida_, again a 190 ft yacht!

Placida.jpg

Also a rare picture of her other sister _Trudione_

Trudione.jpg

Finally, the fifth sister _Aletes_ during construction in Bath (from Andrew C Toppan, *Bath Iron Works*) . All of these were exactly the same size as our *Kyknos (Sylvia)*

Aletes 1930.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*
KYKNOS  Part 2*
Another Bath Iron Works site http://shipbuildinghistory.com/histo...ctive/bath.htm  indicates she was sold to the US Navy in 1941 and named  _Tourmaline_ As such she will be known also as PY 20) 

In the site http://www.history.navy.mil/danfs/t7/tourmaline.htm  we find more about her history 

Another site http://www.mindat.org/article.php/155/USS+Tourmaline+(PY-20)+1941-1945
   with pretty much the same things writes: 




> _Sylvia_—was purchased by the Navy on 16 May 1941 from Logan G. Thomson. She entered the Marine Basin Co., Brooklyn, N.Y., on 23 June, for conversion before proceeding to the New York Navy Yard where she was commissioned as *Tourmaline* (PY-20) on 19 September 1941, Lt. Comdr. Charles E. Judge, USNR, in command.
> 
> The converted yacht departed New York harbor on 2 October and arrived at Norfolk, Va., two days later. She operated out of Hampton Roads during the two remaining months that the United States remained technically at peace. After Japan's attack on Pearl Harbor, she conducted her initial war patrols off the east coast based at Norfolk and at Charleston, S.C.
> 
> The early part of the year 1942 found *Tourmaline* operating between Norfolk and Key West, Fla. On 29 June, she departed Key West to escort a convoy of merchant vessels to Norfolk. En route back toward Charleston, she assisted Landsdowne (DD-486) to pursue an underwater contact; but neither ship managed to locate the suspected U-boat. The yacht arrived at Charleston on 5 July. Her next mission called for her to escort a convoy to the British West Indies. She reached Trinidad with her charges on 26 July and patrolled in that vicinity through early August before sailing for Key West on the 12th of that month.
> 
> After cruises on patrols in Florida waters, she departed Key West on 27 October—in company with SC-499, SC-641, and SC-675—in escort five merchantmen to Havana, Cuba. _Tourmaline_ next headed for New York, where she arrived on 7 November. She returned to Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, on the 19th, establishing a pattern which lasted through much of her subsequent service in which she escorted convoys between New York and ports in the Caribbean. On 13 December 1942, five days out of New York, Tourmaline's underwater sound gear picked up a strong metallic echo. She speeded to attack and dropped three depth charges before her steering gear was damaged. Forced to steer with her engines, the escort broke off the chase, and her quarry escaped.
> 
> After the damage was repaired, _Tourmaline_ resumed escort duty and continued convoy work until 25 January 1944. On that day, the yacht received orders to report to the 1st Naval District, where she joined the Naval Local Defense Force based at Boston, Mass. For the remainder of 1944 and into June 1945, *Tourmaline* patrolled the waters off the Massachusetts coast through the end of the war in the Atlantic.
> ...


It must be noted (although not mentioned above) that in 1942 and 1943 she had been loaned to the country of Equador where she had patrolled the waters from Equador to the Galapagos Islands.

Here is a photograph of the USS _Tourmaline_ (PY-20)  at Brooklyn in August 1941, in dark early-wartime  camouflage. 
Tourmaline 1941.jpg
Then in a 1943 Navy photograph
Tourmaline 2.jpg
Finally on Nov 23, 1944 in a photograph by Robert Hurst.
Tourmaline 3.jpg

_A misconception_
Also it must be noted that the story that one of the earliest acts of the renamed _Sylvia_ when she was purchased by Embiricos and Kouloukoundis and before leaving for Greece (can you imagine our _Kyknos_ doing a transatlantic voyage? Incredible!) was to be loaded with food, clothes and other necessary items provided by UNRA, the AHEPA, the Greek Americans of New York and others for the Greeks in Greece who were suffering... The former mayor of New York _Fiorello_ (not Fiorino as named above) _La Guardia_ (1882-1947) contributed in this effort...   Somehow, this event was transformed into the legend that _Sylvia_ (the future _Kyknos_) was La Guardia's yacht!  _Se non e vero e ben trovato_!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*KYKNOS  Part 3*

Between 1946-47 several sources believe that the ship was given the name _Adelphic_ but we do not know if she actually served under this name. It is possible that Embiricos changed her name for the AHEPA/UNRA trip with help for Greece.
*Kyknos* was given this name in 1947 when she became part of the Greek passenger fleet, mostly for the company _Saronikos_. 

For a short period (1948-49) she served Argosaronikos. After 1950, she was mostly in the Evoikos route, often with extension to Sporades. Her most wonderful picture is this one by Hippokrates Zemeris, a well known Greek photographer

Kyknos 1950.jpg

Another one attributed to Harris Alexandris can be found in one of the earlier sites. http://www.navsource.org/archives/12/1320.htm

Kyknos Alexandris.jpg

Other information can be found in the wonderful http://www.skopelosweb.gr/kuknos/ site where one can admire also this 1970 picture in Skopelos. 

Kyknos6.jpg

Finally, she was laid up at Volos  between 1974-79 and scrapped
in 1979. 

_Correction_ In http://www.koutouzis.gr/ploia.htm *Philippos* is presented as _Kyknos_!

----------


## Andronicos

Καλή σου μέρα Καπετάνιε.Βέβαια αυτό είναι και στις μεγάλες του δόξες....Πάντος εγώ θυμάμαι ότι πριν πλευρίσει στην προκυμαία σταματούσε σχεδόν στη μέση του όρμου και το πλησίαζαν βενζίνες για να παίρνουν τους επιβάτες....Ωραίες εποχές.....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*KYKNOS Part 4*

Surprise...A late night addition from the http://www.michaellindley.net/PressRoom.html site

Here is what the site says




> The _EmmaLee_ is based upon ships such as the _Sylvia_ (above) shown on Round Lake in Charlevoix, Michigan before the War. The Navy commissioned the ship at the outset of World War II and it never returned to the Great Lakes. The last known records of the _Sylvia_ had it running trade routes in the Greek Islands in the 1960's. It's current condition and whereabouts remain unknown.


Sylvia0.jpg




> _ A misconception_
> Also it must be noted that the story that one of the earliest acts of the renamed _Sylvia_ when she was purchased by Embiricos and Kouloukoundis and before leaving for Greece (can you imagine our _Kyknos_ doing a transatlantic voyage? Incredible!) was to be loaded with food, clothes and other necessary items provided by UNRA, the AHEPA, the Greek Americans of New York and others for the Greeks in Greece who were suffering... The former mayor of New York _Fiorello_ (not Fiorino as named above) _La Guardia_ (1882-1947) contributed in this effort... Somehow, this event was transformed into the legend that _Sylvia_ (the future _Kyknos_) was La Guardia's yacht! _Se non e vero e ben trovato_!


Was *Sylvia/Kyknos* Fiorello La Guardia's yacht? I sincerely doubt it... The following site http://www.chxhistory.com/2008news/2008-04.htm clearly states that Sylvia was in the hands of her original owner and/or in Charlevoix, Lake Michigan from 1930-41 when she went to the US Navy.




> The Historical Society is presenting a very special program next month when Michael Lindley, author of the bestselling _The Seasons of the EmmaLee_, will speak about his new sequel titled _On Past Horton Creek._ Both novels are set in Charlevoix, the latest one in the 1940s and 50s and into the present day. _Horton Creek_ continues the story of the McKendrys, the Comptons, and George Hansen as well as the love affair of Alex Clark and Sally Thomason and the return of the palatial yacht _EmmaLee._ The idea for this boat was inspired by the magnificent vessel _Sylvia_ which called Charlevoix her home from 1930 to 1941 before she was called to war duty the next year.


And by 1946, when Sylvia/Tourmaline was decommissioned from the US Navy, La Guardia was not mayor any more having stepped down in 1945.





> _On 23 January 1946, Andrew M. Embiricos and Manuel E. Kouloukoundis, of the Greek War Relief Association, Inc., purchased the yacht under its original name, Syl_*via*. She was to be loaded with food, clothes and other necessary items provided by UNRA, the AHEPA, the Greek Americans of New York and others for the Greeks in Greece who were suffering...


The _National Greek War Relief Association_ chaired by Orthodox _Archbishop Athenagoras_ and _Spyros Skouras_ was formed in October 1940 within two weeks of the invasion of Greece. The goal of this association was to collect "_Ten million dollars to procure foodstuffs, medical supplies and clothing_." Mr. Skouras visited numerous Greek communities to urge the formation of local War Relief committees and by November 20, 1940 over 300 local committees had been established. During the next five months $3,336,700 was cabled to Greece for the purchase of ambulances, the building of bombproof shelters, the setting up of soup kitchen; workshops for refugees, and to furnish financial assistance to the destitute families of slain soldiers. The program functioned two and one half years and resulted in the shipment of more than 700,000 tons of food, clothing, medical supplies and other vital commodities, which were valued in excess of one hundred million dollars.

I have now established that the name *Adelphic* (or *Adelfikos* in Greek) was given by the _National Greek War Relief Association_ and was retained only for her trip to Greece. This trip took place in July 1946. Then, _Adelphic_ was in Perama until purchased and revamped by _Saronikos_ in May 1947.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ερώτηση προς τους ειδικούς ¨
Εκτός λάθους μου το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ περνούσε και απο Αιδηψό (1950-1960) ???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ερώτηση προς τους ειδικούς ¨
> Εκτός λάθους μου το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ περνούσε και απο Αιδηψό (1950-1960) ???


Vevaiotata pernouse... H grammh htan  Chalkida, Limne, Aedipsos, Oreoi, Volos

----------


## τοξοτης

Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I recommend the following relatively new book to all those who are interested in _British yachts that served as yachts or became passenger ships_... I found it in my local _Half-Price Book store_ http://halfpricebooks.com/find_a_store.html for $12! The photos are absolutely stunning.

_R. MacTaggart, The Golden Century: Classic Motor Yachts 1830-1930, Norton & Co, New York, NY, 2001._ You may be able to preview a few pages if you check http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0393...pt#reader-link

Book1.jpg
Book2.jpg
Book.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικο Κυκνος απο ενα καδρο σε πρακτορειο της σκοπελου


old (207).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Moναδικο Κυκνος απο ενα καδρο σε πρακτορειο της σκοπελου


Priceless. Thank you!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Moναδικο Κυκνος απο ενα καδρο σε πρακτορειο της σκοπελου


Ετσι μπραβο BEN BRUCE τα ντοκουμεντα που εχεις πρεπει ν΄ αναιβενουν σιγα σιγα

----------


## Naias II

Αυτές τις μέρες έχουν γίνει σπουδαίες αποκαλύψεις από παλιά σεντούκια..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανιοτατη φωτογραφια του *Κυκνου.*.. απο *Finnpartner_1966*




> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Finnpartner_1966*  
> _Ισως εχετε δει κατι παρομοιο, αλλα ενας φιλος, μου εδωσε ενα link με φωτο απο Ελλαδα, του 1977. Εχει 2 της Εγνατιας, και μια αλλη, ενα καραβακι. Το Κυκνος ειναι? Δεν το γνωριζω..
> _


_
_


Σπανιοτατη φωτογραφια του *Κυκνου.*.. Το μονο που ειναι αδυνατον ειναι να ειναι φωτογραφια απο την .. Λαρισσα οπως λεει!  Μαλλον απο τον Βολο ειναι.  http://picasaweb.google.com/roujto/G...93308404226546

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Alessandro αναφέρει στη λεζάντα:
_"Το λιμάνι - Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το σπίτι των γονιών του διευθυντή του ξενοδοχείου στη Λάρισσα."_
Μάλλον έμεινε στη Λάρισσα σ' ένα ξενοδοχείο και οι γονείς του διευθυντή του ξενοδοχείου είχαν σπίτι στο Βόλο (απ' όπου τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία).
Προσπαθούμε να ανασυνθέσουμε το ταξίδι του Alessandro μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες του.

Il Porto-Foto scattata dalla casa dei genitori del direttore dell'Albergo a Larissa

Πραγματικά, ονειρική.

----------


## Rocinante

> Σπανιοτατη φωτογραφια του *Κυκνου.*.. απο *Finnpartner_1966*
> 
> 
> [/i]
> 
> 
> Σπανιοτατη φωτογραφια του *Κυκνου.*.. Το μονο που ειναι αδυνατον ειναι να ειναι φωτογραφια απο την .. Λαρισσα οπως λεει! Μαλλον απο τον Βολο ειναι. http://picasaweb.google.com/roujto/G...93308404226546


Σωστα. Για να ειναι ο Πηνειος χλωμο το κοβω τοσο φαρδυ. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Λοιπον ειναι σιγουρα ο Βολος μιας και το μνημειο που φαινεται στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας ειναι η Αργω στην οδο Αργοναυτων που βεβαια δεν θυμιζει σημερα σε τιποτα οπως ηταν τοτε

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Alessandro αναφέρει στη λεζάντα:
> _"Το λιμάνι - Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το σπίτι των γονιών του διευθυντή του ξενοδοχείου στη Λάρισσα."_
> Μάλλον έμεινε στη Λάρισσα σ' ένα ξενοδοχείο και οι γονείς του διευθυντή του ξενοδοχείου είχαν σπίτι στο Βόλο (απ' όπου τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία).
> Προσπαθούμε να ανασυνθέσουμε το ταξίδι του Alessandro μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες του.
> 
> Il Porto-Foto scattata dalla casa dei genitori del direttore dell'Albergo a Larissa
> 
> Πραγματικά, ονειρική.


Λοιπον, συγγνωμην που δεν την διαβασα καλα και ξερω Ιταλικα... Λεει:
Το λιμανι: Φωτογραφια παρμενη απο το σπιτι των γονεων του διευθυντου του ξενοδοχειου στην Λαρισσα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι ξεκαθαρα ο βολος της δεκαετιας 60-70.Σε αυτο το σημειο ειχα το ειχα δει παροπλισμενο το 1977

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *KYKNOS  Part 3*
> 
> Between 1946-47 several sources believe that the ship was given the name _Adelphic_ but we do not know if she actually served under this name. It is possible that Embiricos changed her name for the AHEPA/UNRA trip with help for Greece.*  Kyknos* was given this name in 1947 when she became part of the Greek passenger fleet, mostly for the company _Saronikos_.  For a short period (1948-49) she served Argosaronikos. After 1950, she was mostly in the Evoikos route, often with extension to Sporades.  Finally, she was laid up at Volos  between 1974-79 and scrapped
> in 1979.


__________________________________________________

*ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΚΝΟΣ στις 28 Μαιου 1947*

Και τωρα εχουμε  αποδειξη οτι το *Κυκνος* αρχισε να κανει δρομολογια το 1947 μ' αυτο το ονομα. 

ΙΔΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ στις 28 Μαιου 1947. Kαι ηταν απο Χαλκιδα (οχι απο Πειραια) για Λιμνη, Αιδηψο (ναι _Τοξοτη_, σταματουσε και στην Αιδηψο), Ωρεους και Βολο.... _Απλο, αλλα θρυλικο δρομολογιο._ Και απο την αρχη ανηκε στην  Εταιρεια Σαρωνικου

Νομιζω οτι λυσαμε και αυτο τον γρυφο...

19470527 Kyknos.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> __________________________________________________
> 
> *ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΚΝΟΣ στις 28 Μαιου 1947*
> 
> Και τωρα εχουμε αποδειξη οτι το *Κυκνος* αρχισε να κανει δρομολογια το 1947 μ' αυτο το ονομα. 
> 
> ΙΔΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ στις 28 Μαιου 1947. Kαι ηταν απο Χαλκιδα (οχι απο Πειραια) για Λιμνη, Αιδηψο (ναι _Τοξοτη_, σταματουσε και στην Αιδηψο), Ωρεους και Βολο.... _Απλο, αλλα θρυλικο δρομολογιο._ Και απο την αρχη ανοiκε στην Εταιρεια Σαρωνικου
> 
> Νομιζω οτι λυσαμε και αυτο τον γρυφο...
> ...


 
Πρώτον συγχαρητήρια για την έρευνα και το αποτέλεσμά της , δεύτερον ευχαριστώ που με θυμήθηκες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> __________________________________________________
> 
> *ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΚΝΟΣ στις 28 Μαιου 1947*
> 
> Και τωρα εχουμε  αποδειξη οτι το *Κυκνος* αρχισε να κανει δρομολογια το 1947 μ' αυτο το ονομα. 
> 
> ΙΔΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ στις 28 Μαιου 1947. Kαι ηταν απο Χαλκιδα (οχι απο Πειραια) για Λιμνη, Αιδηψο (ναι _Τοξοτη_, σταματουσε και στην Αιδηψο), Ωρεους και Βολο.... _Απλο, αλλα θρυλικο δρομολογιο._ Και απο την αρχη ανηκε στην  Εταιρεια Σαρωνικου



Και τωρα ενα ωραιο αρθρο για το *Κυκνος* απο τις 4 Ιουλιου 1947 που εξηγει τις σχεσεις πλοιου κια τραινων.

19470704 Kyknos1.jpg
19470704 Kyknos2.jpg
19470704 Kyknos3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια πρόσφατη βόλτα στα παλαιοπωλεία στο Μοναστηράκι, βρήκα και την παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ του ΚΥΚΝΟΣ να τσαλαβουτάει. 
Νομίζω πως το δείχνει έξω από τη Σκιάθο και οτι είναι τραβηγμένη από το "νησάκι".

Image1.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία  :Cool: 
Όσον αφορά το τοπίο μου θύμισε τις πρόσφατες διακοπές στη Σκόπελο και έχω τραβήξει παρόμοιες φωτο.
Τώρα και η Σκιάθος δεν έχει αρκετές διαφορές, διότι οι Σποράδες γενικά έχουν καταπράσινα τοπία και δίπλα θάλασσα  :Cool: 
Έκανα όμως χαζομάρα που δεν σκέφτηκα να κοιτάξω μήπως έβρισκα παλιές φωτο από το νησί  :Sad: 

*Υ.Γ: Δεν ξέρω αν με ξεγελούν τα μάτια μου, αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιες σχετικές διαφορές στις μπάντες;*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία 
> Όσον αφορά το τοπίο μου θύμισε τις πρόσφατες διακοπές στη Σκόπελο και έχω τραβήξει παρόμοιες φωτο.
> Τώρα και η Σκιάθος δεν έχει αρκετές διαφορές, διότι οι Σποράδες γενικά έχουν καταπράσινα τοπία και δίπλα θάλασσα 
> Έκανα όμως χαζομάρα που δεν σκέφτηκα να κοιτάξω μήπως έβρισκα παλιές φωτο από το νησί 
> 
> Υ.Γ: Δεν ξέρω αν με ξεγελούν τα μάτια μου, αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιες σχετικές διαφορές στις μπάντες;



_Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια πραγματι_

Λοιπον, το *Κυκνος* ειχε μια ιδαιτερη σχεση με την Αιδηψο, τους Ωρεους, τον Βολο και τις Βορειες Σποραδες! 

Γι αυτο σας παρουσιαζω τρεις ωραιοτατες αγγελιες απο τις 13 Μαρτιου 1949, τις 12 Ιουλιου 1949 και τις 8 Ιουλιου 1951 

19490313 Kyknos.jpg19490712 Kyknos.jpg19510708 Kyknos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *Υ.Γ: Δεν ξέρω αν με ξεγελούν τα μάτια μου, αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιες σχετικές διαφορές στις μπάντες;*


Έχεις δίκιο, κάποια στιγμή του κλείσανε τις περαντζάδες μπροστά και πίσω και πρέπει να μεγαλώσαν τα σαλόνια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και φύγαν τα ψηλά άλμπουρα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφερον ειναι να δουμε μερικα απο τα δρομολογια του πλοιου *Κυκνος* κατα την διαρκεια των μεγαλειων του, στην δεκαετια του 1950.  Εδω τα δρομολογια της 10ης Ιουνιου 1954 και 22ας Νοεμβριου 1957

19540610 Karystos Kyknos.jpg19571122 Nautilos Kyknos.jpg

Δεν θυμαμαι που την βρηκα αυτη τη φωτογραφια του *Κυκνου

*Kyknos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτη η φωτο ειναι μερος, μιας φωτο που ειχα ανεβασει και την ειχα βρει πανω σε κουτι απο γλυκα του ζαχαροπλαστειου <μαχαιρας> στην αιδηψο

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Έτσι είναι φίλε Aegina όπως αναφέρω και εγώ εδώ : 
_Επανέρχομαι στην_ _φωτό του ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ_ _από τις Σποράδες, το άγνωστο πλοίο μαζί με το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ είναι το ΥΔΡΑ των Τυπάλδων που ταξίδευε αρκετά χρόνια στην δεκαετία του 60 στον Σαρωνικό._

----------


## Ellinis

> Aκτοπλοια 1970
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69985
> 
> Για ολους τους καλους φιλους


Μιας και μας το θυμησε με το μοντελάκι που μας έδειξε ο BEN BRUCE, να δούμε το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου από μια καρτ ποσταλ που ηρθε στα χέρια μου πρόσφατα.

kyknos11.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ωραιοτατη αγγελια/ανακοινωση του *Κυκνος* απο τις *13 Ιουλιου 1961*....
Δωρο σε ολους με μια ευχη... Καλη χρονια με υγεια και ευτυχια.

19610713 Kyknos.jpg

*Σημ:* Το *Κυκνος* φαινεται οτι εξυπηρετουσε και την Κυμη και την Σκυρο, κατι που δεν το θυμομουν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφορες αγγελιες για ταξιδια του *Κυκνος* μας δινουν μια ιδεα του πλοιου

8/8/1948
19480808 Glaros Kyknos.jpg


21/4/1960  και  8/6/1960
19600421 Glaros Kyknos.jpg19600608 Kyknos Kymi.jpg


14/5/1961
Το *Κυκνος* φαινεται οτι εξυπηρετουσε και την Κυμη και την Σκυρο
19610514 Kyknos.jpg


24/8/1966
19660824 BS Kyknos.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να διαβάσουμε το παρακάτω εκπληκτικό κείμενο του _Νίκου Γριπονησιώτη._
Ο τίτλος του κειμένου είναι _«Ένας αρχάγγελος στο λιμάνι»_ και δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό _«Τα Νεφούρια»,_ (τεύχος 12, Πρωτοχρονιά 2005).
Οι λέξεις μοιάζουν να βγαίνουν βαθειά μέσα από την καρδιά.
Θυμίζει αρκετά τα κείμενα του _Jolly Roger_ για το _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"._
Οι εποχές αλλάζουν, αλλά οι ψυχές των καραβολατρών παραμένουν ίδιες και απαράλλαχτες.

Το κείμενο βρέθηκε από την εκπαιδευτικό _Βίβιαν Κωνσταντινίδου_ στο βιβλίο _"Ευρίπου οι ακατάληπτες παλίρροιες. Η Χαλκίδα στη λογοτεχνία"_ (εκδόσεις: _ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟΣ,_ επιμέλεια: _¶γγελος Γ. Μαντάς_).
Στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης _"Ταξίδι στο Χρόνο"_ του _Γενικού Λυκείου Πικερμίου_ αναζητήσαμε κείμενα που σχετίζονται με ταξίδια μέσα από τις σελίδες των λογοτεχνικιών κειμένων.
Και καταφέραμε να βρούμε αρκετά τέτοια κείμενα, πολλά από τα οποία είναι πραγματικά διαμάντια.
Ένα κείμενο-διαμάντι πραγματικό είναι και αυτό που ακολουθεί.


Ένα ταξίδι στο χρόνο μέσα από τις σελίδες των βιβλίων 
Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους _Jolly Roger, Haddok, Django, Rocinante, Seaways-lover,_ _καπετάν-Αντρέα και σε όλους τους Χαλκιδαίους φίλους.

__Και, βέβαια, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να ξεχαστούν ο Γιώρκης ο Μουλάς, ο Βουρλιώτης, ο Πανουργιά, ο Ζήσος, ο Καλαγκάτσης_ και όλοι οι οι υπόλοιποι γνωστοί θαμώνες της παραλίας. 

Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στον _Νίκο Γριπονησιώτη_ (φιλολογικό ψευδώνυμο).

 _ΝΙΚΟΣ ΓΡΙΠΟΝΗΣΙΩΤΗΣ_ _Ένας αρχάγγελος στο λιμάνι_ 
  Ο ΜΥΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΟΡΕΙΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ έχει ορφανέψει εδώ και σαράντα κοντά χρόνια. Οι νεώτεροι, καρφάκι δεν τους καίγεται. Αράζουν ξένοιαστοι στα παραλιακά κέντρα πού πιάνουν από τη Γέφυρα ως το Κόκκινο Σπίτι, όμως εμένα και καμπόσους της ηλικίας μου η ορφάνια μας καίει ακόμα. Βλέπω στο μώλο της απέναντι ακτής δυο-τρία μαύρα ρυμουλκά και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να καλοτυχίσω ή να ταλανίσω τα νέα παιδιά, πού στα μάτια τους στοίχειωσαν ετούτα τα σκοτεινά καματερά και δεν αξιώθηκαν ποτέ τους να δουν τον _«Κύκνο»_ να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι.

  Ό _«Κύκνος_»! Έχω την ατράνταχτη βεβαιότητα πώς ό Ελύτης μ' εκείνο το καράβι, το ασπρύτερο από τον αφρό της πλώρης του, διέπλευσε
 *τους Ευβοϊκούς τον ονείρου.* 
  Με όποιο άλλο πλεούμενο, μακάρι και με τη θαλαμηγό του Ωνάση, ο Ευβοϊκός λιγοστεύει. (Εξαιρώ, φυσικά, το _«Τζούλια Δεπάνου»,_ πού μια φορά κι έναν καιρό το είδε κάποιος αλαφροΐσκιωτος και τον πίστεψαν λιγοστοί).

  Πάντοτε αναρωτιέμαι ποιος καλός άνεμος είχε φέρει τον «Κύκνο» στα νερά μας για να κάνει το δρομολόγιο Χαλκίδα - Λίμνη - Αιδηψός - Βόλος - Βόρειες Σποράδες και πάλι πίσω. Ήταν μία τρέλα να τον βλέπεις να 'ρχεται απ' το Καντήλι! ¶γγιζε και δεν άγγιζε τη στρώση της θάλασσας, ένα γινόταν με τον αφρό και τον χρυσόν αέρα, αναγάλλιαζε ή καρδιά σου με το έμμετρο μάκρος του, τη φίνα κόψη του και το γλαρό του φουγάρο. A _«Κύκνε»!_

  Το Στρογγυλό, η μικρή προβλήτα κάτω από την παλιά «Παλίρροια», ζούσε μεγάλες δόξες το καλοκαίρι, κατά τις έντεκα με δώδεκα το μεσημέρι. Τότε περίπου έμπαινε ο «Κύκνος» στο λιμάνι και φουντάριζε απέναντι. Λίγο νωρίτερα το τραίνο κουβαλούσε κόσμο και κοσμάκη πού θα ταξίδευε με το καράβι — οι περισσότεροι για τα ιαματικά λουτρά της Αιδηψού. Δεν είχαν ακόμα φτιάξει τον απέναντι μώλο, ό _«Κύκνος»_ έμενε στο αντίρεμα επ' άγκυρα, οι ταξιδιώτες έπρεπε να επιβιβαστούν από το Στρογγυλό σε μπενζίνες πού τούς πήγαιναν στο πλοίο. ¶νθρωποι αρκετά μεγάλοι, ταλαιπωρημένοι από τις παθήσεις τους και κουρασμένοι από τις μετακινήσεις. Ακούγονταν, λοιπόν, παράπονα και διαμαρτυρίες, γίνονταν μικροκαβγάδες, αλλά οι λιμενικοί υπαξιωματικοί και ναύτες ταχτοποιούσαν τα πράγματα, καλμάρανε τα νεύρα.

  Όταν πια οι επιβάτες ανέβαιναν στο κατάστρωμα και βολεύονταν, ηρεμούσαν εντελώς. Έπαιρνε την κούραση και τον εκνευρισμό τους το αεράτο καράβι με την πάστρα του. Αγνάντευαν ήσυχοι την απέναντι τους Χαλκίδα, τη Γέφυρα, τα ρέματα. Από την άλλη μεριά του καραβιού, στη βοιωτική ακτή, κολυμπούσε ή αριστοκρατία της πόλης. Μόλις τελείωνε η επιβίβαση, ο «Κύκνος» σήκωνε άγκυρα, άνοιγε φτερά και το λιμάνι έμοιαζε να θέλει να δεθεί στην πρύμη του.

  Αν τύχαινε να βρεθείς την ώρα εκείνη στο βράχο της Μέσα Παναγίτσας, λιθόχτιστης εκκλησούλας πού αντικρίζει το μπουγάζι του βορείου Ευβοϊκού —γι' αυτό και τα πεζούλια της ασκούσανε ακατανίκητη έλξη στους σκασιάρχες των κοντινών Γυμνασίων Αρρένων —, δε χόρταινες ν' αγναντεύεις τον «Κύκνο» να δελφινίζει χορευτικός με πλώρη κατά τη Λίμνη, ώσπου, κοντά στο Καντήλι τον κατάπινε το γεράνιο της θάλασσας, του όρους και τ' ουρανού.

  Λησμόνησα να πω ότι ψηλά στη μάσκα της πλώρης του είχε ζωγραφιστή σε κύκλο την ταυτότητα του: έναν κύκνο. Ποιος από τούς παλιούς Χαλκιδαίους έχει ξεχάσει τη ζωγραφιά; Ήμασταν όλοι ερωτευμένοι με το καράβι. Ωστόσο έμπραχτα τον έρωτα του τον διακήρυσσε ολημερίς μόνο ο_ Γιώρκης ο Μουλάς_, μονοπόδαρο στοιχειό της παραλίας, πού φόραγε ένα ναυτικό πηλήκιο, με τον κύκνο του _«Κύκνου»_ ζωγραφιστό στην κορφή. ¶σπονδοι φίλοι του το κατέβαζαν ως τα μάτια με κατακόρυφες φάπες, ώσπου είδε κι απόειδε ο Γιώρκης κι έβαλε στο εσωτερικό του πηληκίου πινέζες με την αιχμή προς τα πάνω κι έτσι υπερασπίστηκε δραστικά τον πλωτό έρωτα του.

Κύκνος.jpg

Εντούτοις ο καημός του Γιώρκη δεν ήταν οι κατραπακιές. Πιστεύω πώς αυτουνού και των άλλων η βαθειά λαχτάρα ήταν να τους έπαιρνε κάποτε στα θαλασσινά του πτίλα ο _«Κύκνος»_ για ένα ταξίδι μετέωρο. _Α, ρέ Γιώρκη και Βουρλιώτη και Πανουργιά και Ζήσο και Καλαγκάτση_ κι αμέτρητοι άλλοι, όλοι ορφανά του καραβιού εκείνου...
  Κάποτε τα ρέματα δυσκόλευαν κι έκαναν δισταχτικό τον καπετάνιο. Έριχνε άγκυρα πέρα από τα φανάρια της εισόδου στο μυχό, και τότε οι μπενζίνες έπρεπε να κάνουν αρκετά μακρύτερη διαδρομή. Ωραία πρόγευση του ταξιδιού, καθώς ένιωθες στο σώμα της μεγάλης βάρκας τη δύναμη και το νεύρο του θαλασσινού ποτάμιου. Και τι θάμα τη φορά εκείνη πού ο _«Κύκνος»_ φουντάρισε ανοιχτά από την αγκάλη της Σουβάλας! Πήγαμε κολυμπώντας ως εκεί. Οι επιβάτες που θ' αποβιβάζονταν μας κοίταζαν θαυμαστικά, όπως θαρρούσαμε, κι εμείς πια είχαμε παραλογίσει: τι κρόουλ, τι πρόσθια, τι ύπτια, και δώσ' του σουτ με τη μπάλα για να μας θαυμάσουν οι ταξιδιώτες του — οι τσομπανοφλοέρες, μαθές!

  Δεν είναι της ώρας να πω τι αισθανόμουν, όταν μ' έπαιρνε από τη Χαλκίδα για τη Λίμνη ή τη Λάρισσα κι όταν με ξανάφερνε. "¶λλωστε τα περισσότερα από τα αισθήματα αυτά τα βρήκα αργότερα αποτυπωμένα με τρομερή ακρίβεια στο ποίημα του _Σκαρίμπα_ _«Χορός συρτός»._ Εκεί αιχμαλωτίστηκε και η δυσπερίγραπτη γιά μένα εικόνα της πόλης, καθώς όλο και πιο μακριά την άφηνε ή πρύμη του «Κύκνου»:
 _Και σαν χτισμένη εκεί από κιμωλία 
βαθιά να χάνεται η Χαλκίδα πέρα..._

   Το τελευταίο μου ταξίδι με τον _«Κύκνο»_, Χαλκίδα - Λίμνη, ήταν το γαμήλιο, τον Αύγουστο του 1964. Ένας παραπάνω λόγος να νιώθω κάποτε την ανάγκη ν' ανάψω ένα κερί για την καραβίσια ψυχή του.

_Νίκος Γριπονησιώτης_,_ «Ένας αρχάγγελος στο λιμάνι»,_ περιοδικό «_Τa Νεφούρια_», τεύχος 12 (Πρωτοχρονιά 2005).

Ευρίπος.jpg

Στην ιστοσελίδα
http://www.epohi.gr/6112005_culture_..._skaribas.html

διαβάζουμε για τα _"Νεφούρια"_* από την Μ.      Θεοδοσοπούλου* 

Την      πρωτοχρονιά του 1999, είχε κυκλοφορήσει ένα πρώτο δεκαεξασέλιδο τευχίδιο,      με παράξενο αλλά γλυκόηχο τίτλο, που έφερνε ποικίλους λεκτικούς συνειρμούς,      από τα νέφη και τα νούφαρα έως τις ψυχές των Αιγυπτίων. Εκτός των λεξικών      της νέας ή και της κοινής ελληνικής, το _Άνεφούρι_", _ευβοϊκή παραφθορά στο αναφόριν,      κατά τα ιστορικά της νέας ελληνικής σημαίνει το σημείο όπου συναντώνται δυο      αντίθετα ρεύματα ή, κατΆ επέκταση, κάθε θαλάσσιο ρεύμα αντίθετο προς άλλο._      Πάντως, στην ποντιακή διάλεκτο, το αναφόριν είναι συνώνυμο του απάγκειου.      Στη Χαλκίδα, λοιπόν, με τα νεφούριά της, απάγκειασαν και ο Ρουμελιώτης Γιάννης      Σκαρίμπας, κοντοπατριώτης του Μακρυγιάννη, και ο Βορειοελλαδίτης Νίκος Τριανταφυλλόπουλος,      που καθισμένος “με την πετονιά δίπλα στη γέφυρα” εμπνεύστηκε «Τα Νεφούρια»      ως τόπο συνάντησης με τους ήρωες του ξύπνιου και της φαντασίας του.
    Ρομαντικός και ευφάνταστος ο δημιουργός του “φυλλαδίου”, τυγχάνει, ως φιλόλογος,      και άκρως συστηματικός. ΓιΆ αυτό και αποδείχτηκε συνεπέστατος στο ραντεβού      του, κάθε Πρωτοχρονιά και κάθε Ιούλιο, ενώ, με τη συμπλήρωση της πενταετίας,      συνέταξε πίνακα περιεχομένων και κυκλοφόρησε ένα χαριέστατο τομίδιο 160 σελίδων,      στεγάζοντας τα δέκα πρώτα τεύχη.)

Στην ιστοσελίδα του *Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου* διαβάζουμε*
http://www.ekebi.gr/frontoffice/popup.asp?cpage=NODE&cnode=462&cuser==$curuser$&t=  3470

*Ο _Ν. (Νίκος) Δ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλος_ γεννήθηκε το 1933 στο Διδυμότειχο, όπου υπηρετούσε ο πατέρας του ως φιλόλογος. Πεζογράφος, ποιητής, μελετητής. Μεγάλωσε και μένει στη Χαλκίδα.  Εργάστηκε από το 1959 ως το 1990 στη μέση εκπαίδευση (τα τρία πρώτα χρόνια στην Κύπρο). Ασχολείται με την έκδοση και τη μελέτη του έργου του Αλέξανδρου Παπαδιαμάντη, του Αλέξανδρου Μωραϊτίδη και του Γιάννη Σκαρίμπα. Χρησιμοποιεί τα λογοτεχνικά ψευδώνυμα Νίκος Γριπονησιώτης, Ευριπίδης Νεγρεπόντης, Λαόνικος Διονυσίου.

----------


## Rocinante

Πραγματικα ειναι ενα θαυμασιο κειμενο φιλε Αντωνη. Ευχαριστουμε θερμα εσενα και τα παιδια του γενικου λυκειου Πικερμιου για την καταπληκτικη δουλεια που κανετε. Αναμενουμε την συνεχεια απο την αναζητηση σας για παρομοια διαμαντια.

----------


## Trakman

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια Αντώνη για την πάντα προσεγμένη δουλειά που μας παρουσιάζεις!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε μου Αντώνη σ' ευχαριστώ θερμά που με συμπεριλαμβάνεις στις υπέροχες αναφορές σου. Συγχαρητήρια σε σένα και στην υπέροχη ομάδα σου. Να 'στε πάντα όλοι καλά και πάντα να μας δίνετε τέτοιες μνήμες.

----------


## Haddock

¶λλο ένα μεζεδάκι δια χειρός του Monsieur Flaner Roi. Η ψαριά αυτή δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια σχολιασμού. Τα πολλά λόγια είναι πράγματι φτώχεια μπροστά στις εικόνες που ξετυλίγονται μπροστά μας. Οι λέξεις του Γριπονησιώτη παίρνουν εκδίκηση σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις από τη χιλιοειπωμένη φράση κλισέ «μια φωτογραφία αξίζει όσο χίλιες λέξεις». Όχι πάντα. Το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ μετουσιώνεται σε μια ολόκληρη ύπαρξη που περιέχεται σε μερικές αράδες λέξεων. Νεφούρια! Νομίζω ότι η Έμιλι Ντίκινσον ταιριάζει γάντι στην περίσταση:

_Σε τόσες χώρες μακρινές, κανένα πλοίο
δε μας πάει όπως το βιβλίο.
¶λογο κανένα – κι ας τρέχει σα βολίδα -
δεν καλπάζει όσο το ποίημα στη σελίδα.
Τέτοια ταξίδια ως και οι πιο φτωχοί
εύκολα μπορούν να τ' απολαύσουν.
Ανέξοδο τΆ αμάξι – αν το προφτάσουν –
που κουβαλάει την ανθρώπινη ψυχή._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η ανακοινωση αυτη ειναι απο τις 31 Ιουλιου 1964. Παρουσιαζει μια πληρη αναλυση των δρομολογιων Ευβοικου και Σποραδων απο τα δυο αγαπητα πλοια της περιοδου εκεινης, το  *Κυκνος* και το *Βορειοι Σποραδες* (πρωην *Σειριος*).


19640731 Kyknos Sporades.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μολις βρηκα αυτη την καρτ ποσταλ, μαλλον των αρχων του 1950, και με ενα ωραιο πλοιο να λικνιζεται στην θαλασσα μπροστα απο τα μεγαλα ξενοδοχεια της Αιδηψου. Το πλοιο ειναι φυσικα το *Κυκνος*, μαλλον γυρω στο 1949, 1950 η 1951 οταν η γεφυρα ηταν στην αρχικη μεταπολεμικη μορφη της και η πρυμνη ειχε την ξεχωριστη προσθηκη που του εβαλαν το 1947 (δεν υπηρχε στο _Tourmaline_) και αλλαξε εντελως αργοτερα οταν το πλοιο αγορασθηκε απο την εταιρεια _Σαρωνικος_

Φυσικα αφιερωμενο στον λατρη της Αιδηψου και νοσταλγο των παλιων Ελληνικων πλοιων, τον _τοξοτη


_Kyknos.jpg

Kyknos2.jpg

Ky.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μολις βρηκα αυτη την καρτ ποσταλ, μαλλον των αρχων του 1950, και με ενα ωραιο πλοιο να λικνιζεται στην θαλασσα μπροστα απο τα μεγαλα ξενοδοχεια της Αιδηψου. Το πλοιο ειναι φυσικα το *Κυκνος*, μαλλον γυρω στο 1949, 1950 η 1951 οταν η γεφυρα ηταν στην αρχικη μεταπολεμικη μορφη της και η πρυμνη ειχε την ξεχωριστη προσθηκη που του εβαλαν το 1947 (δεν υπηρχε στο _Tourmaline_) και αλλαξε εντελως αργοτερα οταν το πλοιο αγορασθηκε απο την εταιρεια _Σαρωνικος_
> 
> Φυσικα αφιερωμενο στον λατρη της Αιδηψου και νοσταλγο των παλιων Ελληνικων πλοιων, τον _τοξοτη_
> 
> 
> Kyknos.jpg
> 
> Kyknos2.jpg
> 
> Ky.jpg


 

Φίλε Νίκο Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση με μια διευκρίνιση : 
Όσον αφορά την  Αιδηψό και τα γύρω από αυτή μέρη μου άρεσαν πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια. Τώρα τελευταία που ξαναπέρασα δεν έβλεπα την ώρα να φύγω.
Όσον δε αφορά τα παλιά σκαριά ναι εξακολουθούν να μου αρέσουν γιατί μου θυμίζουν ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ και όχι επιπλέοντα κουτιά. (ξέρω ξέρω μη φωνάζετε ορισμένοι , ναι χάλια στα περισσότερα οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης σε σχέση με την πολυτέλεια που παρέχουν τα κουτιά αλλά δε κρίνω την διαβίωση αλλά το <σουλούπι> )

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Το δε άλλο άγνωστο σκαρί, που είναι μεταξύ του "ΠΙΝΔΟΣ" και του "ΥΔΡΑ" είναι το "ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ" το οποίο ήταν δεμένο για κάποιο διάστημα μέσα στα Αιγινήτικα προτού η εταιρία του ( "ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ Α.Ε.") το ανεβάσει στις Σποράδες και το μετονομάσει σε "Β.ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ", φυσικά ποτέ δεν ταξίδεψε στον Αργοσαρωνικό, εναντιθέση με το άλλο πλοίο της εταιρίας το "ΚΥΚΝΟΣ" το οποίο ταξίδεψε για λίγο.........


*ΚΥΚΝΟΣ* της ΑΕΕΝΕ Σαρωνικος (1941−1979, 503 τοννοι, 13 κομβοι, η πρωην θαλαμηγος *SYLVIA* και μετα το βοηθητικο πολεμικο *TOURMALINE*). 

Πολυαγαπημενο πλοιο δρομολογημενο στην Ελλαδα απο το 1946 και που ηταν σχεδον παντα στην γραμμη Χαλκιδος, Αιδηψου και Βολου. Το βρισκουμε στον Αργοσαρωνικο μια χρονια

8/7/1950 7/6/1951
19500708 Kyknos.jpg19510607 Pindos.jpg

Και αλλα νεα για το *ΚΥΚΝΟΣ* απο τον Αργοσαρωνικο

17/6/1951
19510617 Kyknos.jpg

12/8/1951
19510812 Kyknos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κι αλλη μια φωτογραφια του *Κυκνος* στην δεκαετια 1960...

Kyknos 1960s.JPG

Εαν απο τα πεντε πιο αγαπητα μου ελληνικα πλοια  ολων των εποχων....
Το *ΚΥΚΝΟΣ* με τα σινιαλα του Σαρωνικου....   το 1963....
Ο φωτογραφος ειναι ο γνωστος μας Δημητρης Παπαδημος

ship1.JPG

3.jpg 
Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ  ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου  (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

----------


## τοξοτης

Δε γνωρίζω αν είναι σωστό. Πάντως το <ΚΑΝΑΛΙ> η ηλεκ/κή εφ/δα του Σαρωνικού το αναφέρει στα παλιά πλοία του Σαρωνικού


ΚΥΚΝΟΣ 1952


http://www.tokanali.gr/old_photos/karavia.html

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστο ειναι! ευχαριστουμε φιλε τοξοτης για την εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ηρωικες εποχες... 14 Ιουλιου 1964... 

19640714 Kyknos Vor Sporades.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια ολα αυτα nicholas peppas που μας βαζεις για αλλη μια φορα.Το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ ΤΟΥΡ υπαρχει  και ασχολειται ακομα με τα των βορειων σποραδων δρομολογια και τις ανταποκρισεις με τα πουλμαν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Tο *Κυκνος* λικνιζεται στην θαλασσα μπροστα απο τα μεγαλα ξενοδοχεια της Αιδηψου

Kyknos.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Tο *Κυκνος* λικνιζεται στην θαλασσα μπροστα απο τα μεγαλα ξενοδοχεια της Αιδηψου
> 
> Kyknos.jpg


 
Φίλε Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ.
Πληροφοριακά πάντως , τα μεγάλα ξενοδοχεία των περισσοτέρων επωνύμων ήταν από τη δεξιά μεριά του πλοίου (ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ-ΑΥΡΑ-ΑΙΓΛΗ)
Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι  τα < ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ και ΣΤΑΔΙΟ > που φαίνονται πίσω απο το πλοίο ήταν μικρά ,απλά τα άλλα ήταν πιό <χλιδάτα>.

----------


## Vy8os

Και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου από το : http://www.lakecharlevoixassociation...ryphotos2.html
που βρίσκω καταπληκτική.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Το ADELPHIC π**ε**ρναει τον Ατλαντικο και ερχεται στην Ελλαδα το 1946.  Λιγο αργοτερα γινεται το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ* 


Στις 22 Μαιου 1946 το πρωην βοηθητικο του Αμερικανικου Ναυτικου  *TOURMALINE*  εχοντας τωρα το καινουριο του ονομα  *ADELPHIC*  ανεχωρησε απο το Μανχατταν της Νεας Υορκης για την Ελλαδα. Το πλοιο ειχε αγορασθει με το ονομα  *SYLVIA* απο τον Ανδρεα Εμπειρικο και τον Εμμανουηλ Κουλουκουντη στις 23 Ιανουαριου 1946. Το ονομα αυτο,  *ADELPHIC*  η *ΑΔΕΛΦΙΚΟΣ*, το ειχε παρει στις 5 Μαιου 1946 οταν ειχε ευλογηθει απο τον τοτε Αρχιεπισκοπο Βορειου και Νοτιου Αμερικης Αθηναγορα. 

Το ταξιδι του  *ADELPHIC*  το εφερε 4.700 μιλλια ανατολικα, περνωντας απο την Βερμουδα, το Delgado των Αζορων, το Γιβραλταρ και τελος τον Πειραια....  Το πλοιο εφερε τροφιμα και υγειονομικο υλικο της Ελληνικης Πολεμικης Περιθαλψεως  (National Greek War Relief Association)  που πηγαιναν στον Πειραια αλλα ιδιατερα στα Δωδεκανησα.

Εδω εχουμε μια ανακοινωση σχετικα με το ταξιδι του πλοιου που δημοσιευτηκε στο Εμπρος της 9ης Ιουνιου 1946.  

19460609 Adelphic.jpg

Και εδω μια μεγαλυτερη εικονα του πλοιου

Adelphic.jpg

Και εδω βλεπουμε μια αλλη φωτογραφια απο την ιδια εφημεριδα στις 22 Σεπτεμβριου 1946 που δειχνει το πλοιο *ADELPHIC* στην Αλεξανδρουπολη  να μεταφερει "ιππους και αλλα εφοδια" για τους κατοικους της Θρακης.

19460922 Adelphic.jpg


Φυσικα, το πλοιο αυτο εγινε πιο γνωστο σε ολους μας αφου ηλθε στην Ελλαδα και εγινε το γνωστο επιβατηγο *ΚΥΚΝΟΣ



*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΥΚΝΟΣ στην αιδηψο.Φωτο το κουτι γλυκων του ζαχαροπλαστειου Μαχαιρας στην αιδηψο!!!

876598 (32).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σιγουρα ομορφο και απολυτα συλλεκτικο το κουτι των γλυκων του ζαχαροπλαστειου απο την Αιδηψο!!! Ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Κυκνος* στο λιμανι του Βολου.
Kyknos.jpg

Kyknos 4.jpg

Φωτ. Κώστα Ζημέρη 

Πηγη: Η ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου http://81.186.130.244/e-photos?page=1

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tο *Κυκνος* λικνιζεται στην θαλασσα μπροστα απο τα μεγαλα ξενοδοχεια της Αιδηψου
> 
> Kyknos.jpg


Συνεχεια απο αυτη την φωτογραφια, μια αλλη νεοτερη καρτ ποσταλ με το *Κυκνος*.  Για τον φιλο τοξοτης που συνεχιζει να ειναι σκαπανεας της ερευνας στο ιστοδικτυο... Αντε να ελθω καμμια φορα και να παμε να δουμε και την Αιδηψο...

Aidipsos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Συνδυασμός  ΣΕΚ και του θρυλικου πλοιου _Κυκνος_ ηταν ο καλυτερος τροπος να παει κανεις στην Αιδηψο τα πρωτα χρονια μετα τον πολεμο.  Και η Αιδηψος ηταν μεγαλο παραθεριστικο κεντρο της εν Αθηναις καλης κοινωνιας... Ωραια ξενοδοχεια, εστιατορια, ταβερνες, χορευτικα κεντρα, και φυσικα οι θερμες για τα απαραιτητα λουτρα...  Θυμαμαι την Μαρικα Κρεββατα σε μια μικρη σκηνη απο το περιφημο εργο του Αλεκου Σακελλαριου _ο Ηλιας του 16ου_ (1960) [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQtVFRKZg1E  40:00 και μετα], που εξηγει πως ηθελε να φορεσει το πιο ακριβο κοσμημα που της ειχε δωσει η πεθερα της για να παει σε δειπνο στην Αιδηψο...

Εδω ενδιαφερουσα αγγελια απο το ΒΗΜΑ της 10ης Αυγουστου 1947 με το _Κυκνος_ και τον σιδηροδρομο.

19470810 Kyknos Vima.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Συνεχεια απο αυτη την φωτογραφια, μια αλλη νεοτερη καρτ ποσταλ με το *Κυκνος*.  Για τον φιλο τοξοτης που συνεχιζει να ειναι σκαπανεας της ερευνας στο ιστοδικτυο... Αντε να ελθω καμμια φορα και να παμε να δουμε και την Αιδηψο...
> 
> Aidipsos.jpg


Κατ αρχή φίλε μου όποτε με το καλός έρθεις να πάμε στην Αιδηψό μόνο που εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια δε έχει καμιά σχέση (για μένα ) με την παλιά Αιδηψό. Να διευκρινίσω δε ότι τα μεγάλα και καλά ξενοδοχεία της ( ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ-ΑΥΡΑ-ΑΙΓΛΗ )  ήταν αρκετά αριστερότερα  όπως κοιτάμε το πλοίο Στη φωτογραφία αυτή και ευθεία στην πρύμνη του πλοίου το διώροφο μακρύ κτήριο ήταν το <club> των αναπήρων πολέμου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κατ αρχή φίλε μου όποτε με το καλός έρθεις να πάμε στην Αιδηψό μόνο που εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια δε έχει καμιά σχέση (για μένα ) με την παλιά Αιδηψό. Να διευκρινίσω δε ότι τα μεγάλα και καλά ξενοδοχεία της ( ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ-ΑΥΡΑ-ΑΙΓΛΗ )  ήταν αρκετά αριστερότερα  όπως κοιτάμε το πλοίο Στη φωτογραφία αυτή και ευθεία στην πρύμνη του πλοίου το διώροφο μακρύ κτήριο ήταν το <club> των αναπήρων πολέμου.


Φιλτατε _τοξοτη_...   Δεν μπορω να μην ανεβασω αυτο το μικρο κειμενο με τις ευχες μου για μια καλη Τριτη!
18840324 Τοξοτης Ημερησια Νεα.jpg
Και για την αποδοση:  Ημερησια Νεα, 24/3/1884

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φιλτατε _τοξοτη_...   Δεν μπορω να μην ανεβασω αυτο το μικρο κειμενο με τις ευχες μου για μια καλη Τριτη!
> 18840324 Τοξοτης Ημερησια Νεα.jpg
> Και για την αποδοση:  Ημερησια Νεα, 24/3/1884


Απίθανο - Φοβερό που το ξετρύπωσες ?????

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο τα _Κυμαικα Νεα_ της 10ης Απριλιου 1960. Το *Κυκνος* στην γραμμη Κυμης- Σκυρου- Βορειων Σποραδων.

19600410 Kyknos Kymaika Nea.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΥΚΝΟΣ στην Σκιαθο απο την ελληνικη ταινια <Σεξ 13 μπορωρ> με πρωταγωνιστες τον Λυκουργο Καλεργη και τον Κωσταντινο Γκουζγκουνη

Καταγρ.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> ΚΥΚΝΟΣ στην Σκιαθο απο την ελληνικη ταινια <Σεξ 13 μπορωρ> με πρωταγωνιστες τον Λυκουργο Καλεργη και τον Κωσταντινο Γκουζγκουνη
> 
> Καταγρ.JPG


Εδώ γεννάται το ερώτημα : Ο Λ. Καλέργης έπαιξε σε <τσόντα> ή ο Κ. Γκουσκούνης σε τανία που δεν ήταν <τσόντα> ??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εδώ γεννάται το ερώτημα : Ο Λ. Καλέργης έπαιξε σε <τσόντα> ή ο Κ. Γκουσκούνης σε τανία που δεν ήταν <τσόντα> ??


Φιλε τοξοτη. Οταν το ειδα σκεφτηκα το ιδιο...  Πως ειναι δυνατον Λυκουργος Καλλεργης και ο Γκουσγκουνης να ειναι στην ιδια ταινια!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oταν ο ανθρωπος ειναι προοδευτικος δεν υπαρχουν τετοιοι φραγμοι ειναι απλο απλουστατο(αυτο αφορα τον καλεργη)
οριστε και το λινκ .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN4032HL_94

----------


## τοξοτης

Δε θα μπορούσα ποτέ να φανταστώ ότι <προοδευτικός> ηθοποιός (γιατί για τον ηθοποιό μιλάμε) είναι αυτός που παίζει και σε τσόντα. Δεν αναφέρομαι δε στο γυμνό και στις ερωτικές σκηνές αλλά στην χαμηλή ποιότητα σεναρίου , σκηνοθεσίας κλπ. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η άλλη εξήγηση του ότι τα πάντα έχουν μια τιμή και ο πειρασμός μεγάλος. Τα παραπάνω βέβαια δεν μπορούν ούτε κατ ελάχιστο να μειώσουν το ταλέντο και την αξία του Λυκούργου Καλλέργη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD_N58YJ54A.Σ'αυτό  το βίντεο του Κου Χρήστου Αναστασίου,γίνεται ένα οδοιπορικό στον πρώην  ΔΗΜΟ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ.Σε αρκετα σημεία του έχει παντόφλες που πέρασαν κατά  καιρούς από το λιμάνι της Αιδηψού.


Στο παρα πανω βιντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD_N58YJ54A βλεπουμε και το *Κυκνος* ...
Kyknos.jpg

....  καθως και ενα αλλο παλαιο πλοιο.
Ship.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ενδιαφερον βιντεο nicholas peppas!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Κυκνος* δεμενο στην Χαλκιδα απεναντι απο το ξενοδοχειο Λουσυ.

Κυκνος.jpg

Πηγη  http://bill-files.blogspot.com

----------


## Ellinis

To ΚΥΚΝΟΣ ήταν προφανώς αγαπημένο θέμα για τους φωτογράφους της Αιδηψού και κυκλοφόρησε σε αρκετές καρτ ποστάλ. Να και άλλη μια

kyknos1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KYKNOS το πανεμορφο ποσταλι απο καδρο πρακτορειου της σκοπελου το 1999

125 (100).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΚΥΚΝΟΣ λιάζεται στο Βόλο. 

65082_264274270364634_30528158_n.jpg
πηγή

Παρατηρήστε οτι το πλοίο διατήρησε ως το τέλος τα στρογγυλά φιλιστρίνια στη γέφυρα τα οποία απέκτησε όταν μετετράπη σε περιπολικό κατά τον β΄παγκόσμιο. Τέτοια φιλιστρίνια είχαν στη γέφυρα αρκετά πολεμικά της εποχής. Όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία εδώ ως θαλαμηγός είχε ξύλινη γέφυρα με τετράγωνα παράθυρα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ΚΥΚΝΟΣ ηταν και πριν και μετα ενα πανεμορφο πλοιο με μεγαλη ιστορια.Ειχα την τυχη να το δω εστω και παροπλισμενο στον Βολο το 1977.
Σπουδαια φωτο φιλε ellinis!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εγω ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω μαζι του 2-3 φορες στην δεκαετια του 1960.  Τι ομορφο πλοιο.

----------


## basi

Εγώ δεν ταξίδεψα , αλλά το έβλεπα τα καλοκαίρια στην Κύμη , μαζί με το Βόρειοι Σποράδες και το Μπόρα . Οσο το θυμάμαι γιατί ήμουν παιδάκι τότε .

----------


## Eng

Εγω παλι μονο απο φωτογραφιες και ιστοριες του πατερα μου και των παππουδων απο τη Σκοπελο. Παντως ολες οι ιστοριες μιλαν για ενα γρηγορο βαπορι.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία άποψη της ξεχωριστής πλώρης του ΚΥΚΝΟΣ, δια χειρός Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου.

kyknos.jpg
πηγή το ιστολόγιο που αναφέρεται πάνω στη φώτο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα πανεμορφο βαπορακι σε ανθρωπινο μεγεθος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Κυκνος σε μια σπανια φωτογραφια στην Σκιαθο. Απο το delcampe.net
Για τον φιλο BEN BRUCE

Kyknos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω για την ομορφη φωτο του θρυλικου και εξισου ομορφου σκαριου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ομορφη καρτ ποσταλ της Αιδηψου με το θρυλικο πλοιο *Κυκνος*.
Kyknos.jpg

Τα δρομολογια του πλοιου ηταν σταθερα.  Εδω ενα απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_ της 13ης Ιουνιου 1948 που περιλαμβανει το *Κυκνος* και το *Ιτεα*.
19480613 Kyknos Itea Vima.jpg

Και ενα απο την _Καθημερινη_ της 15ης ΜΑρτιου 1949.
19490315 Kyknos Ka0hm.jpg

Εδω μια σπανια καταχωρηση απο την _Θεσσαλια_ του Βολου της 24ης Μαρτιου 1963.
19630324 Kyknos Thessalia Volou.jpg

Και μια απο την _Καθημερινη_ της 26ης Ιουνιου 1965.
19650626 Kyknos Sporades Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μια ομορφη καρτ ποσταλ της Αιδηψου με το θρυλικο πλοιο *Κυκνος*.
> Kyknos.jpg


Πολύ όμορφο δέσιμο του πλοίου με τά  κοσμοπολίτικα τότε Λουτρά Αιδηψού. Το πλοίο ή είναι ή θα είναι σε ελαχιστότατο χρόνο σε θέση για αποβίβαση και επιβίβαση με την βοήθεια λέμβων. Δεξιά ( δε φαίνεται ) υπήρχε ξύλινη εξέδρα για το σκοπό αυτό ( δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμη και σε τι κατάσταση είναι )

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KYKNOS ενα μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1/200 που ειχα φταξει αρκετα παλια.προ ιντερνετ εποχης,με λιγα στοιχεια απο εξισου λιγοστες φωτο αλλα με πολυ αγαπη για αυτο το ομορφο σκαρι.

models (266).JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> KYKNOS ενα μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1/200 που ειχα φταξει αρκετα παλια.προ ιντερνετ εποχης,με λιγα στοιχεια απο εξισου λιγοστες φωτο αλλα με πολυ αγαπη για αυτο το ομορφο σκαρι.
> 
> models (266).JPG


Ίσως αν ήταν μετά internet εποχή να το έκανες βάσει των φωτογραφιών και όχι με τόση αγάπη όπως αυτό γι αυτό σου βγήκε και χάρμα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To σημα στην πλωρη ειναι απο ντοματακια <ΚΥΚΝΟΣ>

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To ΚΥΚΝΟΣ ήταν προφανώς αγαπημένο θέμα για τους φωτογράφους της Αιδηψού και κυκλοφόρησε σε αρκετές καρτ ποστάλ. Να και άλλη μια
> 
> kyknos1.jpg


Επιτρεψτε μου μια καλυτερη καρτ ποσταλ του περιφημου Κυκνου.

Kyknos2.jpg

Kyknos1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Επιτρεψτε μου μια καλυτερη καρτ ποσταλ του περιφημου Κυκνου.
> 
> Kyknos2.jpg
> 
> Kyknos1.jpg


Πανέμορφη ιστορικότατη και καθαρότατη φωτογραφία του ΚΥΚΝΟΣ σε σκηνικό επιβίβασης/αποβίβασης απο τις βάρκες.

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλη μια καρτ ποστάλ με το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ αρόδο στην Αιδηψό.

Image7.jpg
Image6.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μπροσουρα του Alcyon Tourist Agency στα αγγλικα, που περιγραφει τα ταξιδια του _Κυκνος_ στις Βορειες Σποραδες (εκδοσις 1961)

Kyknos.jpg

ΒΣ1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Κυκνος* το βλεπουμε και σε μερικες σκηνες του κινηματογραφικου εργου _Λατερνα, φτωχεια και γαρυφαλλο_ του 1957 που ηταν η συνεχεια του _Λατερνα, φτωχεια και φιλοτιμο_ του 1955.  Εδω η Τζενη Καρεζη και ο Αλεκος Αλεξανδρακης με μια μικρη και  "την κορη τους" μπροστα απο το _Κυκνος._ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWFxPOLaeis 

Κυκνος 0.jpgΚυκνος.jpg

Μερος του εργου γυριστηκε στην Χαλκιδα (που στα τελη της δεκαετιας 1950 γινοταν πολυ της μοδας με το ξενοδοχειο Λουσυ και με την Παλιρροια, τουλαχιστον για τους πλουσιους με τις αυτοκινηταρες τους). 
Lucy.jpg

Σκηνες δειχνουν τον παλιο δρομο Αθηνων Χαλκιδος που νομιζω οτι κανεις εκανε σχεδον δυο ωρες να βγει απο το κεντρο και να φθασει στην Χαλκιδα...

Χαλκις.jpgΓεφυρα.jpg

Στο δευτερο εργο πρωταγωνιστουσαν ο Μιμης Φωτοπουλος, ο Βασιλης Αυλωνιτης, ο Νικος Φερμας, ο Αθηνοδωρος Προυσαλης και αλλοι. Βιολιστης και παλιν ο Δημητρης Βουδουρης.  
Φυσικα ηταν σ' αυτο το εργο που ακουσαμε για πρωτη φορα το _Φουστα κλαρωτη και γαρυφαλλο στ' αυτι_.  Το τραγουδι ηταν του Μανου Χατζηδακι.  Το πρωτοτραγουδησαν στο εργο η Λαουρα και η Μαριαννα Χατζοπουλου. Στο φιλμ, οι δυο τσιγγανες ηταν η Λαουρα και η Μπεμπα Κουλα (που εγινε αργοτερα γνωστη στους περισσοτερους σας σαν Νικη Λιναρδου - και πεθανε περυσι). Την φωνη της Κουλα στπ τραγουδι την εκανε η Μαριαννα Χατζοπουλου. Μαζι τους και το Τριο Μελοντυ.

----------


## basi

Ο δρόμος μέσω Ριτσώνας υπάρχει και σήμερα , ίδιος και απαράλλαχτος . Είναι και γνωστή αγωνιστική ανάβαση .
Τα ΙΧ όμως δεν έκαναν ποτέ πάνω από 1,5 ώρα την διαδρομή , γιατί μπορεί να πήγαινες άλλα 10 χλμ στην Εθνική μετά το Σχηματάρι και να είχες και στροφές , αλλά δεν είχες κίνηση γιά να βγείς από την Αθήνα , ούτε στην διαδρομή .

Ο νέος δρόμος , δόθηκε στην κυκλοφορία , στα μέσα του 70 και μείωσε την διαδρομή στην 1-1.15 , αφού είχε αυξηθεί η κίνηση στην Αθήνα .

Σήμερα βέβαια με τους αυτοκινητόδρομους και την Αττική οδό , αν δεν είσαι σε έξοδο , 35-40 λεπτά είναι αρκετά .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο δρόμος μέσω Ριτσώνας υπάρχει και σήμερα , ίδιος και απαράλλαχτος . Είναι και γνωστή αγωνιστική ανάβαση .
> Τα ΙΧ όμως δεν έκαναν ποτέ πάνω από 1,5 ώρα την διαδρομή , γιατί μπορεί να πήγαινες άλλα 10 χλμ στην Εθνική μετά το Σχηματάρι και να είχες και στροφές , αλλά δεν είχες κίνηση γιά να βγείς από την Αθήνα , ούτε στην διαδρομή .
> 
> Ο νέος δρόμος , δόθηκε στην κυκλοφορία , στα μέσα του 70 και μείωσε την διαδρομή στην 1-1.15 , αφού είχε αυξηθεί η κίνηση στην Αθήνα .
> 
> Σήμερα βέβαια με τους αυτοκινητόδρομους και την Αττική οδό , αν δεν είσαι σε έξοδο , 35-40 λεπτά είναι αρκετά .


Φιλε, ειμαι παλιος εγω. Το 1965 καναμε 35-40 λεπτα να βγουμε απο την πολη και τουλαχιστον μια ωρα για να φτασουμε στα προαστεια της Χαλκιδας.
Αλλο παραδειγμα, με λεωφορειο. Απο την πλατεια Κουμουνδουρου στην Ελευσινα με στασεις καναμε ακριβως μια ωρα....
Εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα τωρα

----------


## basi

Το 65 ἠμουνα παιδάκι , αλλά λίγο αργότερα θυμάμαι καλά . 35-40 λεπτά μου φαίνεται πολύ , εκτός αν ξεκίναγες από νότια προάστεια .
Γιά την μία ώρα από Βαρυμπόπη , συμφωνώ .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σ' αυτη την ιστοσελιδα με το θεμα http://skopelos-news.blogspot.com/20...osnews_27.html υπαρχει μια μεγαλη παρουσιαση του *Κυκνου*.  Βεβαια (σχεδον) ολες οι φωτογραφιες και δρομολογια ειναι παρμενα απο το nautilia.gr, αλλα η συνολικη παρουσιαση αχιζει ακομη μια ματια...

----------


## Eng

> Σ' αυτη την ιστοσελιδα με το θεμα http://skopelos-news.blogspot.com/20...osnews_27.html υπαρχει μια μεγαλη παρουσιαση του *Κυκνου*.  Βεβαια (σχεδον) ολες οι φωτογραφιες και δρομολογια ειναι παρμενα απο το nautilia.gr, αλλα η συνολικη παρουσιαση αχιζει ακομη μια ματια...


Copy Paste... Το σχεδον θα το εβγαζα απο το παραπανω μηνυμα... 
Κριμα γιατι οι μπουμπούνες θα μπορουσαν να ρωτησουν τους παλιους και αντι για τετοια να γραφαν μερικες ιστοριες. Εγω που ειμαι απο Γλωσσα, ακουγα απο τον παππου μου τοσες και τοσες ιστοριες.. 
Σπουδαια "δημοσιογραφια"..........

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eπειδη υπαρχουν και δυο δικες μου, εδω και δυο τρεις μηνες οτι ανεβαινει απο εμενα στο δθαδυκτιο εχει και το ονομα μου....αφου ειναι τοσο μπουνταλαδες που σωστα λεει και ο eng

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Κυκνου* το 1962.

3 Ιανουαριου 1962 στον _Ταχυδρομο_ Βολου
19620103 Kyknos Taxydromos Volou.jpg

25 Δεκεμβριου 1962 στην _Θεσσαλια_ Βολου
19621225 Kyknos Thessalia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Κυκνος* εξω απο την Αιδηψο. Λεπτομερεια και μεγεθυνση μιας παλιας φωτογραφιας.

Kyknos.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Στην ταινία του 1967. Η κόρη μου η ψεύτρα.
Η κόρη μου η ψεύτρα (1967).flv_000620220.jpgΗ κόρη μου η ψεύτρα (1967).flv_000787287.jpgΗ κόρη μου η ψεύτρα (1967).flv_000791791.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για λιγο χρονικο διαστημα το *Κυκνος* ταξιδευε στον Αργοσαρωνικο.

_Καθημερινη_, 13 και 26 Μαρτιου 1966

19660313 Kyknos Kathimerinh.jpg19660326 Kyknos Kathimerinh.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To KYKNOΣ φωτογραφημένο το 1965, πιθανώς στη Σκόπελο. Βαπόρι-θρύλος που από τη γέφυρα του είχε περάσει και ο σπουδαίος καπετάν Κούλης Μαστροκόλιας. Όταν έγινε η επιστράτευση τον Ιούλιο του 1974 το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ είχε κληθεί να κάνει ένα ταξίδι από το Βόλο στη Λήμνο μεταφέροντας πολεμικό υλικό. Λίγους μήνες αργότερα έδεσε στο Βόλο όπου παρέμεινε μέχρι που πήγε για διάλυση στα Μέγαρα.

foto-old.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανια καρτ ποσταλ απο το delcampe.net. Το Κ*υκνος* στην Υδρα!!! http://www.delcampe.net/page/item/id...anguage,E.html

Κυκνος.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΚΥΚΝΟΣ

Kyknos.jpg

http://www.delcampe.net/page/item/id...ml#description

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ενδιαφαιρουσες φωτο φιλε Nicholas Peppas που σιγα σιγα βλεπουμε ολη την μακροχρονη ζωη του καλλιγραμμου ΚΥΚΝΟΣ με τις αριστοκρατικες καταβολες

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες με φόντο το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ στο στενό του Ευρίπου. Το καραβάκι διαλύθηκε το 1981 στα Μέγαρα κάνοντας το - μαζί με το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ - ένα από τα λίγα πλοία που διαλύθηκαν εκεί.

KYK1.jpg KYK2.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρθρο για το *Κυκνος* στην εφημεριδα Τ_αχυδρομος της Αιγυπτου_ απο την 5η Φεβρουαριου 1961, Αναφερονται και τα *Πασχαλης* και *Κατερινα*.

19610205 Κυκνος Ταχ Αιγυπτου.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΚΥΚΝΟΣ με ωραία προοπτική όπως δημοσιεύτηκε εδώ με λεζάντα _Το Κύκνος έξω από την Σκιάθο (1966) (φωτογράφος: Θ. Γκαβαρδίνας)_
capture2.jpg

μαζί με αυτό το σχετικό κείμενο που προέρχεται από ένα άρθρο με τίτλο «Ένας  αρχάγγελος στο λιμάνι» του Νίκου Γριπονησιώτη που δημοσιεύτηκε στο  περιοδικό «Τα Νεφούρια», (τεύχος 12, Πρωτοχρονιά 2005):



> “Ο μυχός του λιμανιού έχει ορφανέψει εδώ και σαράντα κοντά χρόνια. Οι  νεώτεροι, καρφάκι δεν τους καίγεται. Αράζουν ξένοιαστοι στα παραλιακά  κέντρα, όμως εμένα και καμπόσους της ηλικίας μου η ορφάνια  μας καίει ακόμα. Βλέπω στο μώλο της απέναντι ακτής δυο-τρία μαύρα  ρυμουλκά και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να καλοτυχίσω ή να ταλανίσω τα νέα  παιδιά, πού στα μάτια τους στοίχειωσαν ετούτα τα σκοτεινά καματερά και  δεν αξιώθηκαν ποτέ τους να δουν τον «Κύκνο» να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι. Ό «Κύκνος»! Έχω την ατράνταχτη βεβαιότητα πώς ό Ελύτης μ’ εκείνο το καράβι, το ασπρύτερο από τον αφρό της πλώρης του, διέπλευσε
> τους Ευβοϊκούς του ονείρου.
> …
> Πάντοτε αναρωτιέμαι ποιος καλός άνεμος είχε φέρει τον «Κύκνο» στα νερά  μας για να κάνει το δρομολόγιο Χαλκίδα – Λίμνη – Αιδηψός – Βόλος –  Βόρειες Σποράδες και πάλι πίσω. Ήταν μία τρέλα να τον βλέπεις να  ‘ρχεται! Άγγιζε και δεν άγγιζε τη στρώση της θάλασσας, ένα γινόταν με  τον αφρό και τον χρυσόν αέρα, αναγάλλιαζε η καρδιά σου με το έμμετρο  μάκρος του, τη φίνα κόψη του και το γλαρό του φουγάρο. A «Κύκνε»!”

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΚΥΚΝΟΣ_ στην Αιδηψο απο το Μεταμορφώσεις της πόλης - και όχι μόνο  του Facebook
"Πρωινό στις ακτές της Αιδηψού"  Φωτ.: Νίκος Στουρνάρας http://www.delcampe.net/page/item/id...anguage,F.html 

Κυκνος.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομορφη νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια αλλοτινων χρονων!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία πόζα του καλλίγραμμου πλοίου, δια χειρώς του φωτογραφου Κώστα Ζήμερη

Kyknos by KZimeris.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του ΚΥΚΝΟΣ με τη διαρρύθμιση που ταξίδεψε αρχικά στην Ελλάδα, δηλαδή με ανοιχτές περαντζάδες. Σύντομα τις έκλεισαν αφήνοντας μόνο δυο πλευρικά ανοίγματα. 
Στην πρώτη -που ανέβασε στο ΦΒ ο Παντελής Μαθιός- βλέπουμε πως είχε τέσσερις λέμβους
kyknos - pantelis mathios.jpg

ενώ στη δεύτερη -που ανέβασε ο Γιώργος Κοκοπίκης- βλέπουμε μόνο ένα σετ λέμβων, ενώ οι περαντζάδες παραμένουν ανοιχτές.
kyknos - giorgos kokopikis.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και ο καθρεπτης του πλοιου αλλαξε αφου ηρθε πιο πλωρα με περασια την ημικυκλικη αποληξη της υπερκατασκευης

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ με το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ να φθάνει στον Πόρο.

kyknos at poros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ με το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ να φθάνει στον Πόρο.
> 
> kyknos at poros.jpg


Just wonderful photo!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη πόζα με το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ στην Χαλκίδα. Από το ΦΒ και τον Giorgos Κοkopikis.

kyknos at chalkis- giorgos kokopikis.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία πόζα με το _ΚΥΚΝΟΣ_ στην Χαλκίδα. Στο ίδιο σημείο το έχω δει και σε άλλες εικόνες, δεν είμαι όμως σίγουρος αν έδενε εκεί, ή αν εκεί αποεπιβίβαζε με λέμβους (διακρίνεται μία στα πλάγια του). Φωτό από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο.

04.jpg__04_Zoom.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και από εμένα μια παραπλήσια πόζα και πάλι στο ίδιο σχεδόν σημείο, αλλά πολύ νωρίτερα μιας και το σκάφος είναι στην αρχική μορφή με την οποία ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα. Η ταλαιπωρημένη καρτ ποστάλ γράφει στο πίσω μέρος "Χαλκίς Δεκέμβριος 1949"

kyknos chalkis 12 1949.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ενα _βίντεο_ του πλοίου που εντόπισε ένας καλός φίλος, όταν ήταν ακόμη θαλαμηγός.

Εδώ μια μάλλον σπάνια για την εποχή λήψη, δεξαμενισμένο
kyknos.jpg

και εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία που βρέθηκε στους πάγκους του Θησείου
kyknos (2).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aν και η φωτογραφία εχει ευρύτερα θέματα του Πειραιά είπα να την ανεβάσω στο θέμα του ΚΥΚΝΟΣ μιας και δεν το έχουμε δει αρκετές φορές φωτογραφημένο στον Πειραιά

κυκνος.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aν και η φωτογραφία εχει ευρύτερα θέματα του Πειραιά είπα να την ανεβάσω στο θέμα του ΚΥΚΝΟΣ μιας και δεν το έχουμε δει αρκετές φορές φωτογραφημένο στον Πειραιά
> 
> κυκνος.jpg
> πηγή


Δεμένο δίπλα στο Stella Maris

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aν και η φωτογραφία εχει ευρύτερα θέματα του Πειραιά είπα να την ανεβάσω στο θέμα του ΚΥΚΝΟΣ μιας και δεν το έχουμε δει αρκετές φορές φωτογραφημένο στον Πειραιά
> 
> κυκνος.jpg
> πηγή


 Νομίζω είναι κ από τις λίγες που δείχνει πως ήταν μέρος του χώρου  εκεί που χτίστηκε η παγόδα.Επίσης στον απέναντι ντόκο εκεί που σήμερα είναι τα γραφεία του ΟΛΠ ήταν η ψαρόσκαλα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K αν  κρίνω από το αμερικάνικο Α/Τ κλάσης Gearing η φωτό είναι μετά το 1960.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ  πλησιάζοντας τον Πόρο. Πλοίο με ξεχωριστές ναυπηγικές γραμμές που πρόδιδαν την "ευγενική" καταγωγή του.

κυκνος σε πόρος.jpg
Πηγή

----------

